

F8 and "Occupy Wall Street" - Sept. in a comic - spacemonkeyy
http://bubblehack.com/posts/1-who-run-it

======
pedalpete
Just like the Occupy Wall Street protesters, this comic is unable to make a
coherent point or pinpoint a single message or action.

I have no idea what this is saying, or why they are saying it.

